# How to fix an error 1633?



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I have downloaded a trial version of a statistics program: SPSS

But now I get: _error 1633_: This installation package is not supported on this platform. Contact your application vendor.

What can I do to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

My best friend google has just produced a website that says this about error 1633:

Causes of Error 1633
Error 1633	is	a *critical* system problem that is commonly caused by an unstable system registry or corrupt system files that are required to run Windows smoothly. *This must be fixed immediately* to prevent further problems to your data, applications and hardware.

Common Symptoms
Error 1633 symptoms can include program lock-ups, slow computer performance, error messages, system freezing, slow PC boot, and hardware failure.

How To Fix Problem
PCHA is a Microsoft Windows tool created to repair Error 1633 problems. Also it is designed to optimize your PC's performance. Click the link below for your free download.

Ummmm. :sus I am very reluctant to download anything from some website I don't know. Can someone enlighten me, please? I only get that message when I try to install SPSS.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lisa said:


> Ummmm. :sus I am very reluctant to download anything from some website I don't know.


And so you should be. That website stinks of malware, my advice is not not download it.

Is it possible you may have downloaded the installer for the wrong architecture? You could be trying to install the x64 (64-bit) version on a x86 (32-bit) version of Windows.
There should be a decription of the architecture the installer is designed for in the webpage you download it from.

Error numbers are software specific, and Googling them usually gets useful hits only for very popular software. For less popular software, the only people who can shed some light on it are the developers of the software theselves. Which is one of the reasons I wouldn't trust the site that claims to have software to "repair" error 1633.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ShyGuy86 said:


> And so you should be. That website stinks of malware, my advice is not not download it.
> 
> Is it possible you may have downloaded the installer for the wrong architecture? You could be trying to install the x64 (64-bit) version on a x86 (32-bit) version of Windows.
> There should be a decription of the architecture the installer is designed for in the webpage you download it from.
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I downloaded the 64 bit version first and when that didn't work I replaced the files with a new download (32 bit this time). Still, the same error.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lisa said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I downloaded the 64 bit version first and when that didn't work I replaced the files with a new download (32 bit this time). Still, the same error.


So the 64-bit version didn't work, but do you have a 64-bit OS? 'Cos in that case I could be completely barking up the wrong tree. If the 64-version didn't work on a 64-bit OS, the problem has nothing to do with the bit-ness of the software.

Also, in what form do you download the program from the website? is it an .exe installer, or some sort of archive, like a .zip file? In the former case, I'm not really sure what you mean by replacing the files. Do you mean you reinstalled it? In that case, uninstalling the previous installation before reisntalling it would be wise.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe try installing an earlier/previous version of SPSS as opposed to the latest one. Look for previous releases on the vendor's site.

OR 

Try right clicking installation file of SPSS, going into Properties>Compatibility and choosing an older version of Windows than your current one.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ShyGuy86 said:


> So the 64-bit version didn't work, but do you have a 64-bit OS? 'Cos in that case I could be completely barking up the wrong tree. If the 64-version didn't work on a 64-bit OS, the problem has nothing to do with the bit-ness of the software.
> 
> Also, in what form do you download the program from the website? is it an .exe installer, or some sort of archive, like a .zip file? In the former case, I'm not really sure what you mean by replacing the files. Do you mean you reinstalled it? In that case, uninstalling the previous installation before reisntalling it would be wise.


I've found the problem. :blush

Min. requirement is XP professional. I was sure I had that but I just checked and it turns out I only run the XP home edition on this little notebook.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lisa said:


> I've found the problem. :blush
> 
> Min. requirement is XP professional. I was sure I had that but I just checked and it turns out I only run the XP home edition on this little notebook.


Well done. ^^
Just for the record, tech help threads are usually solved more quickly if you give your os specifications and software website in your original post. :b
If I were you, I'd try installing the latest .NET framework. It could make the software install on the Home edition, too.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ShyGuy86 said:


> Well done. ^^
> Just for the record, tech help threads are usually solved more quickly if you give your os specifications and software website in your original post. :b
> If I were you, I'd try installing the latest .NET framework. It could make the software install on the Home edition, too.


OMG. Very embarrassing :lol


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Lisa said:


> OMG. Very embarrassing :lol


Hehe, it's all right. I don't judge. :b


----------

